# CVPCS talking Vzw's Unlocked BL



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure if everyone saw the post, but CVPCS had a good one on Google+ talking about Verizon's bootloader being unlocked. To celebrate, he released an unofficial Alpha2 that is running like straight butter for me.

Definitely check it out. I always like to hear what this man has to say. Plus you can get a link to the alpha if you're having trouble finding it.

https://plus.google.com/app/plus/mp/471/#~loop:view=activity&aid=z12nvhm5gpmiyhdhh04cjzsgpvakfffpc3k

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, I would highly recommend hitting up Goose's thread and backup your IMEI, even if you haven't had an issue.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32397-[Tutorial]-IMEI---Backup-NV-with-QPST---US-Variants

Finally, just because it runs like butter for me, doesn't mean it will for you. Just sharing this link because I haven't seen it around here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Been running invisblek's build from today and seems to be running nice. Trying Imo's latest kernel and seeing if it has the SOD issue. Hoping not; would love to run the two in tandem.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

any issues you've encountered


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> any issues you've encountered


Not a one









Knock on wood. Lol. One thing I miss from TW? The motion controls and auto haptic feedback.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> any issues you've encountered


Nope. MMS is fixed. RIL is better on 3G/handoff. No SOD yet *crosses fingers*


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok I want to try it out
1. download ROM and gapps and put it on the sdcard
2. CWM 6.0.1.0
3. flash
like that right


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

also what is this "SOD" you speak of


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I would thoroughly wipe.

You can also use TWRP. I prefer that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

well of course I would wipe, just trying to get the general understading since I havent done this for a while since my Droid X still worked


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

You unlocked? If so, just flash whatever recovery you want through EZ Recovery and do as you said.

You must be unlocked though as it comes with a kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

yea unlocked through Terminal Emulator


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

You're good to go 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok charging phone now

also what is this SOD I keep hearing about


----------



## Air2thethron3 (Jul 26, 2012)

droidxuser123 said:


> Ok I want to try it out
> 1. download ROM and gapps and put it on the sdcard
> 2. CWM 6.0.1.0
> 3. flash
> like that right


where do i get the Gapps from ?


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Air2thethron3 said:


> where do i get the Gapps from ?


http://goo.im/gapps/...0726-signed.zip
from cvpcs google +

Dont forget to wipe


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I used the 7/26 ones that BMC links to and market downloaded all of my apps.

http://android.encounterpc.com/bmc08gt/sgs3/aokp/jb/gapps/

Edit: ninja'd
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Air2thethron3 (Jul 26, 2012)

^ ^ good looking out guys


----------



## Air2thethron3 (Jul 26, 2012)

do i flash the rom 1st then gapps ?


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is what im going to do
wipe system
wipe cache
wipe dalvik cache
install CM10
install gapps


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> This is what im going to do
> wipe system
> wipe cache
> wipe dalvik cache
> ...


That's what I do, but with a factory reset first.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely getting some screen flickering. Not unbearable though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> That's what I do, but with a factory reset first.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Will mounting the system make a difference?


----------



## jasonxlee01 (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there a difference between [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]invisblek's build and [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CVPCS's build for CM10?[/background]


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Put the files on sdcard.

Boot into recovery.
Factory reset.
Wipe cache.
Wipe dalvik cache.
Wipe/format system
Install ROM
Install GApps
Reboot
Profit/Enjoy/Fap?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

is google now working fine?

just backing up my IMEI now before I plunge into this. You should do this too Jason


----------



## Air2thethron3 (Jul 26, 2012)

haha fap


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> is google now working fine?
> 
> just backing up my IMEI now before I plunge into this. You should do this too Jason


It is for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok backed up IMEI. which recovery did you do this in? TWRP right?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> Ok backed up IMEI. which recovery did you do this in? TWRP right?


Yep.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


does the ROM have Nav bar mods.

Sent from my unlocked s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

freaking rookie mistakes man, wiped the phone and the zips so no OS on phone
jesus

still ok though Odin saved me


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Austin said:


> does the ROM have Nav bar mods.
> 
> Sent from my unlocked s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


Nope.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I keep trying to install in TWRP but it keeps saying it's failing


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Can somebody copy paste for the people who don't want to deal with google+ bs?


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

You don't need to be logged in or signed up to read Google+ posts; OP just gave a weird link.

https://plus.google....sts/91T9RxLebJK


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

hm cant seem to install from TWRP

going to bed and try again tomorrow


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

So last night I jumped off synergy and got on the cm10 boat.

Wiped data, cache, davlik 
Flashed cvpcs cm10 from Google+ and latest gaaps with Clockworkmod recovery and it's glorious.

Haven't found a single issue. 
Good to feel aosp again after selling my gnex








SGS3 production


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice write up on xda for step by step (edit and now it's here on everyone's favorite site ROOTZWIKI)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1837863

Running this version of Cm10 and haven't found anything that doesn't work. MMS,camera, geolocation, Google now, they all work.

Thanks Devs!


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> also what is this "SOD" you speak of


Sleep of Death, screen off and the phone will not wake from the sleep state requiring a battery pull to get going again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

I've heard the camera quality on aosp ROMs isn't as good as TW, any comments?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

12 hours in and running great. Only thing I could complain about is the screen flickering every once in a while and NFC is grayed out. Not sure what's up with that

SGS3 production


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> I've heard the camera quality on aosp ROMs isn't as good as TW, any comments?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yea, I feel it's not as good as the stock one. Could be just me though


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> 12 hours in and running great. Only thing I could complain about is the screen flickering every once in a while and NFC is grayed out. Not sure what's up with that
> 
> SGS3 production


go to developers and disable hardware overlays... screen flicker goes away.

NFC is not available in AOSP builds yet


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I figured that out a few days ago. Thanks though

SGS3 production


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried installing the adobe flash player apk but It doesn't work

should have backed it up


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The apk is floating around...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been using this build since Friday with the only issue being screen flicker.

To fix the screen flicker issue go into DEVELOPER OPTIONS AND CHECK THE DISABLE HARDWARE OVERLAYS. That should remove the screen flicker

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Try this... 
http://db.tt/AyrTqrqQ
SGS3 production


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Try this...
> http://db.tt/AyrTqrqQ
> SGS3 production


thanks but nope doesn't work in cm10


----------

